# Taking pictures of jackets for online website store!! HELP!



## mmazam7 (May 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am completely new to photography and wanted to take some pictures of a few jackets to put onto a website. The kind of images i am looking for is like the following ones on this website

Mens Jackets - Mens Coats - House of Fraser

from this website you can see the front of the jacket aswell as the inside of the jacket, where the lining and the manufacturers label is showing, how are these photos taken??

Do you just put the jacket on a mannequin take a few snaps and then take pics of the inside and Photoshop them together??

Is anyone able to help?

Thank You


----------



## CCericola (May 1, 2012)

Yes, some of them are composites. Unless they found a way to hire an invisable model.


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2012)

House of Frazer would have hired a top photographer to shoot those' you have a very long way before you get anything like those


----------



## chuckdee (May 1, 2012)

mmazam7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am completely new to photography and wanted to take some pictures of a few jackets to put onto a website. The kind of images i am looking for is like the following ones on this website
> 
> ...



Yes, a mannequin.  I'm not sure what you're talking about when you say "photoshop them together?" ??  I will tell you right now that ou're going to need something other than on camera flash to achieve something professional.

Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"A good photograph is knowing where to stand." -Ansel Adams
www.bellissimofoto.com
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 1, 2012)




----------



## chuckdee (May 1, 2012)

Please show us some samples of what you came up with!

Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
"A good photograph is knowing where to stand." -Ansel Adams
www.bellissimofoto.com
www.rhinobldg.com


----------

